# changing drivers license from uk to italian



## anotar1900 (Jan 16, 2020)

HI ,im looking for help in finding the proper costs for changing my uk drivers license to an italian one ,been quoted all sorts of fancy numbers and the time required doing it between roma and naples varying from 6 months to a year ! any help appreciated


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you have a local driving school walk in and ask. If you don't ask your neighbors who handles all the car stuff locally.

They should tell you something like this

http://www.up.aci.it/ancona/IMG/pdf/PATENTE_DI_GUIDA_ESTERA.pdf

If my math is right just under €40. If the numbers haven't changed since that document was published


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

In September last year when I enquired presuming you do it yourself the application should be made at an Ufficio Motorizzazione Civile, find the nearest here:

<https://www.ilportaledellautomobilista.it/gms/ricerca/$N/$N>

Get form TT2112 from the Italian Ministry of Infrastructure and Transport website

At the ufficio you must pay €10.20 on the current account number 9001 and a further €32.00 on the current account number 4028

You'll need ID, A photocopy (and the original for them to see) of your Carta D’Identita and your Codice Fiscale

Medical certificate from an Italian Doctor costs €22.40 with a tax stamp at €16 ask because different cert., requirement for age groups apparently. Just the eye test if you are not a pensioner it seems.

Two passport photos €6 from a booth or photographer and various photocopy costs.

They then send details to UK to ensure your licence has not been revoked or restricted and you hand the UK one in when you collect the Italian in two to three weeks on average.

I was advised to note and discuss the allowed vehicle type groups on your UK licence at the office because some people have ended up with only the minimum on the new licence i.e. not like for like.


----------



## anotar1900 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks for that ,so much info .im sure it i can get through this with a new license in the end .grazie grazie !


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless you live across the street from the provincial office I wouldn't bother. If you look at the list

1) Your driving school will bring a doctor in at least once a week. My local school does it either three or four times a week. You'll pay the doctor the same amount

2) the driving school will sell you the bollo saving you running around town to get one.

3) obviously there are many more driving schools than provincial centres.


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

That sounds like a good plan Nick and simple. Have you any idea on average cost as my contact, living in Pescara, was quoted more than €200 at a driving school so did the work himself. I will google some schools when I get some time but I couldn't find any info with a quick search


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I think Nick is right in saying that somewhere local will be a lot easier, there is a chance you could be back and forwards a few times. Friends went to the local ACI (very near their house), but due issues it took months and many visits. Perhaps calling in to whichever is near you and asking them the cost to do it. If you ask if that includes the cost of the bollo or some other part it will alert them you do have an idea!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In my experience the ACI offices don't charge much more than doing it yourself. I can't find anything more on pricing -( All I can find is an IDP cost €30 more if you get the ACI office to file the paperwork for you. But that's not the same thing.

Are you in Pescara city or province? If you're in the city it's a lot less hassle going to the provincial office


----------



## RoddyS (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi all,
Just been reading this post as we have "driving licences" as the next thing on our list to deal with.
All the info in here is very helpful.

My experience of re-registering our UK registered car as an Italian registration car at the Motorizzazione in Terni was painful to say the least. And daunting as I speak Italian like a 2 year old. And I had to return there so many times, it was a real pain and cost a lot in time and travel cost.

Sounds like going to the local Driving School and getting their assistance to sort the licence out there is a no-brainer - any fee that they charge for their services (and why wouldn't they charge a fee?) would surely be worth it.

Thanks for the info - that's given me the confidence to get on with it now.

Saluti ragazzi.


----------

